
Show HN: RaaS – Roasting as a Service - wishrider
https://feedbacktoaster.com/
======
codingdave
You seem to keep re-thinking, re-branding and re-posting the same idea, and I
still have the same feedback -- who are these people reviewing the site? Do
they have any experience that makes their reviews any better than anyone else
I could talk to? Or is this just crowd-sourced out to the general public?

~~~
wishrider
I have a crowd of reviewers (and always looking for more) which are pretty
much from the general public and good reviewers get tasked more often. I
manually review the feedback replies to ensure the quality.

------
wishrider
Roasting as a Service makes sure someone tells you why your
product/startup/website is trash. Because dreaming is too easy.

When people give you feedback they don't want to hurt your feelings. Would you
pay $5 to get real feedback?

~~~
throw03172019
Is it $5 or $15? What if we have a target audience like healthcare? Or is this
purely an aesthetics feedback on products?

~~~
wishrider
$5 for review texts (but with screenshots and gifs) and $15 for the video
reviews. In the special request field you could narrow down the tester
audience but that only works if it doesn't get too specific. The feedback
itself is about the website, user experience and what the people think about
the product itself.

